# Angeln auf Curacao



## djoerni (11. November 2013)

Moin Gemeinde!

Fliege Freitag in einer Woche nach Curacao. Benötige Tipps zum angeln vor Ort. 
Gibt es Boote die rausfahren, die bezahlbar sind? 
Habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Geheimtip?


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Curacao*

hi,
gibt es was neues?
Wie waren deine erfahrungen? 
Hast du ein angelgeschäft gefunden? Wie sind die Preise?
gruß

Mario


----------

